# Pervert Rehab



## surfaceone (Jun 16, 2011)

â€œSadly, the Internet is the predator's venue of choice today,â€ said Rep. Weiner. â€œWe need to update our strategies and our laws to stop these offenders who are a mere click away from our children.â€ From his official Government Website, in support of his "KIDS (Keeping the Internet Devoid of Sexual Predators) Act of 2007."

 Uh-oh Mrs. Weiner returned today from her travels with Hillary Rodham Clinton.

 Are any of you buying his "leave of absence" to seek unspecified "treatment" for whatever buncha loose screws he has at an undisclosed location?

 Double uh-oh! One of his Twitter buddies has retained Gloria Allred.







 "Ginger Lee" sez "Weiner Asked Her to Lie."

 Pretty darn "Uncomely" situation brought to the world's stage courtesy of Anthony Weiner and the Democratic Leadership.

 How is it that Anthony Weiner is still in the People's House, if only as a punchline?

 There's material enough here for a book, a comedy series, and a modern tragedy in the Greek tradition, if it wasn't so darned peculiar.

 Here's Anthony with some of his cleaner dirty laundry.


----------



## Penn Digger (Jun 16, 2011)

If Vitter can still stay in office after his scandal why can't Weiner?  That scum bag Clinton soiled dresses and brought new meaning to nicotine fits and still stayed in office and was ranked in the top 10 presidents of all time?


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm gonna wait another 30 or 40 years (hopefully) to see how history judges Clinton.

 Vitter didn't lie so pointedly, pathologically, and obnoxiously to everyone in sight. Vitter was re-elected following his bad behavior.


----------



## cordilleran (Jun 16, 2011)

There is absolutely no sin except stupidity and the bumper crop among Americans is at an all time high.


----------



## druggistnut (Jun 16, 2011)

I heard that Weiner was headed to the "It's _not_ Mayo clinic" for rehab.
 Bill


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 16, 2011)

Boy!!! did you get that right..........Andy


----------



## bostaurus (Jun 16, 2011)

We have all these 'bad boys'  and their actions show a total lack of responsibility, maturity,  and sense.  What saddens me all most as much is that there are so many women that are fine with the  behavior of these men towards them and encourage it.  Sure a few of the women got unsolicited emails or twitters but most of the women knew they were fooling around, physically or otherwise, with married men.  They get paraded in the media as victims.  Gloria Allred is now representing the porn star!  Oh no, a porn star was asked to lie.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 16, 2011)

stop, you are almost starting to make me feel sorry for the guy.


----------



## bostaurus (Jun 16, 2011)

I don't think I could ever feel sorry for him.  "Stupid is as stupid does" fits the guys and gals in these situations.


----------



## towhead (Jun 16, 2011)

TOTAL LOSERS!


----------



## Plumbata (Jun 16, 2011)

I had been wondering for a while what the big deal was about some schmuck sending a picture of his junk through the intarweb, and categorized the situation as a big, irrelevant distraction. What do I care about some other dude's genitals and what he does with them, as long as I am not directly involved? Aren't there more important things to concern oneself with?

 But then on the radio it was stated that the misjudging of risk and the engaging in such activities by  a person with such political power was unacceptable, because that same pathological compass guides them through matters of national or international concern. Now that made sense, but I still think that many people are too preoccupied with the package parade to appreciate the deeper issue. Even with the implications regarding political decision-making in mind, I still find the preoccupation with this story rather unnecessary. Can someone please tell me why it is so important?


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jun 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: surfaceone
> 
> â€œSadly, the Internet is the predator's venue of choice today,â€ said Rep. Weiner. â€œWe need to update our strategies and our laws to stop these offenders who are a mere click away from our children.â€ From his official Government Website, in support of his "KIDS (Keeping the Internet Devoid of Sexual Predators) Act of 2007."
> 
> ...


 
 This effects America how?


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 16, 2011)

> But then on the radio it was stated that the misjudging of risk and the engaging in such activities by a person with such political power was unacceptable, because that same pathological compass guides them through matters of national or international concern. Now that made sense, but I still think that many people are too preoccupied with the package parade to appreciate the deeper issue. Even with the implications regarding political decision-making in mind, I still find the preoccupation with this story rather unnecessary. Can someone please tell me why it is so important?


 
 Hey Stephen,

 Anthony Weiner is a 6 Term New York Democrat Congressman vainly holding on to Geraldine Ferraro's old seat. He is the hand picked successor of Senator Charles Schumer. He has been the front man for the Democrat Party in those matters where a loud mouth and the ethics of a pit bull have been required. Interestingly, the 9th District is Joseph Pulitzer's old Congressional seat, until he too resigned. Were there a Pulitzer Prize for Perversity, I'm sure Anthony would be a lock.

 Up until his lewdly misogynistic Twitter escapades, he was considered by many to be the prime candidate to be the next Mayor of New York City. The New York Press loves him.






 His wife is Hillary Clinton's top aide. President William Jefferson Clinton officiated at their wedding a year ago. Do you see their footprints anywhere in this latest wrinkle? He's as "connected" as they come short of joining the Gambino family.

 Congressional "outreach" Weiner style is a very instructive social media story. Mr. Weiner is going to be a text book chapter on how not to comport oneself on any number of subjects.

 Stay tuned. Mr. Weiner is going to be holding another one of his avalanche of lies press conferences this afternoon at 2 PM Brooklyn time.


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 16, 2011)

Watch this space:






 "Council Center for Senior Citizens

 Council Center for Senior Citizens is a community based organization whose goal is to help meet the social, educational and nutritional needs of adults 60 years of age or older." From.

 Interesting choice of locale for Anthony's speech.


----------



## bostaurus (Jun 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Plumbata
> 
> I had been wondering for a while what the big deal was about some schmuck sending a picture of his junk through the intarweb, and categorized the situation as a big, irrelevant distraction. What do I care about some other dude's genitals and what he does with them, as long as I am not directly involved? Aren't there more important things to concern oneself with?
> 
> But then on the radio it was stated that the misjudging of risk and the engaging in such activities by  a person with such political power was unacceptable, because that same pathological compass guides them through matters of national or international concern. Now that made sense, but I still think that many people are too preoccupied with the package parade to appreciate the deeper issue. Even with the implications regarding political decision-making in mind, I still find the preoccupation with this story rather unnecessary. Can someone please tell me why it is so important?





> Can someone please tell me why it is so important?


 
 It is not so much that the man is so vain that he takes pictures of himself in various stages of undress but that he feels it is okay to send these photos to women who are not is wife.  The man is suppose to be making wise decisions on behalf of our country.  I know that we do not see much wisdom coming from DC anyway but it is at least preferable to have adults there.  I mean the man is creepy.  You have to have some moral line or code to keep things in order.  In our country, with so many differing beliefs, we still have some generally held notions..you don't kill, don't steal, don't lie, don't cheat...things we learn as kids, or are supposed to learn.  As we get older they take on more meaning..don't cheat on your spouse, don't send intimate photos to young women, don't LIE to the American public that you are supposed to be serving, etc.


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 16, 2011)

It's official.

 Anthony Weiner in an odd, campaign style, speech has just resigned. Perhaps the shortest speech of his career, it was not without some very loud heckling.

 His odd choice of location for the resignation speech was the sight of his campaign kick off for New York City Council many years ago. Will Anthony be running for another elected office sometime soon?

 Mrs. Weiner was not by his side.

 Will he Tweet in his formal resignation?

 How relieved are all of his Democrat comrades? Now they can get back to their agenda, minus the "distraction" of the pervert in their midst.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone


 
 How did this ugly bastid get so much action in the first place?

 I agree with OsiaBoyce, this whole fiasco is just a complete waste of our time, and makes you wonder what the gubberment is pushing through while playing jingle the keys with this idiotic story. Of course this is aside from giving his friend John Stewart enough crude humor material for a couple weeks.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone


 
 This one was the best headline from the whole thing. I can't believe someone missed this one in the press room.


----------



## epackage (Jun 16, 2011)

Nobody missed it Morb, the Post always runs headlines like this....


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeah - I was going to stay out of the whole Weiner thing cuz it doesn't really deserve that much attention... I will say this, though. People lie about sex. Anyone who does anything with a person other than their spouse or with someone they shouldn't be doing it with will lie about it until they no longer can get away with it. Wasn't Me. 

 But - the reason I am posting is really to share this video... my brother saw it on tv for the first time... and he gets the last word in. It's only 13 seconds long. 

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rSADL_RjFY&feature=share


----------



## swizzle (Jun 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  druggistnut
> 
> I heard that Weiner was headed to the "It's _not_ Mayo clinic" for rehab.
> Bill


 
 Through the eyes of a perv the above sentence makes me laugh. [][][] Something about a weiner at a non-mayo clinic just isn't right. [][][] Rick are you in rehab? 

 Sorry, I just can't help myself sometimes. I apologize to anyone I may have offend with my crude sense of humor. [8|]


----------



## towhead (Jun 16, 2011)

Can you spell L-O-S-E-R?


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 16, 2011)

Y-E-S


----------



## towhead (Jun 16, 2011)

C-O-O-L


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  swizzle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 No but you might be in one soon ,and im not talkin drug rehab[]

 Trust me you don't know what a crude sense of humor is swizzie 
   Your like MR Rogers lite and easy


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 16, 2011)

Hello neighbor


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 16, 2011)

Who, me??


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 16, 2011)

Oh dear, I pray it isn't us..


----------



## Plumbata (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks Surf and Bostaurus for the explanation. I wasn't aware that he was relatively high up the political ladder; which explains the hubbub a bit. Still though, I have a feeling that if his name wasn't Weiner then this story wouldn't have played out like the circus it was.

 Morb stated my personal position regarding this situation quite ideally:



> ORIGINAL:  morbious_fod
> this whole fiasco is just a complete waste of our time, and makes you wonder what the gubberment is pushing through while playing jingle the keys with this idiotic story.


 
 Now _that_ is how I tend to view most stories which percolate through the media down to us lowly cogs. The treatment of Wiener's indecent actions by the media was distressingly reminiscent of the psuedo-news coverage of BS drama in the lives of celebrities, people who I care so little about that i would happily pay money to _avoid_ meeting them. The conflation of real, relevant news with bogus fluff garbage has ruined mass media and is quickly poisoning the minds of those who absorb it. Just my opinion, naturally.


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 17, 2011)

> I agree with OsiaBoyce, this whole fiasco is just a complete waste of our time, and makes you wonder what the gubberment is pushing through while playing jingle the keys with this idiotic story. Of course this is aside from giving his friend John Stewart enough crude humor material for a couple weeks.


 


> This one was the best headline from the whole thing. I can't believe someone missed this one in the press room.


 
 Hey Joseph,

 You're a pretty sophisticated guy. Please tell us how the Weinergate matter is not an instructive wrinkle in American History? 

 I'm not subscribing to that ole country boy "gubberment jingl(ing) the keys" brushoff. 

 Mr. Weiner's tragicomic fall is a great "story," if nothing else. It's got everything, and a star studded cast of modern Democrat players.

 But first, you seemed somewhat surprised by some aspect of the Post front page. You've been hangin at the wrong newstand.









 It's almost impossible in discussing Anthony Weiner to avoid the dreaded double entendre, whether deliberate or accidental. That does not speak well for Anthony.

 Back to that cast of the _Weiner Show_. First of all you have Barack Obama and Nancy Pelosi in the roles of the kindly father and cookie bakin mama. They as President of the United States, and Minority Leader who still thinks she's Speaker may have brought you the _Weiner Show_. Think of them as "Executive Producers."

 Anthony Weiner is of course the head Tweeter and Creator of the _Weiner Show_. It was his singular lack of impulse control, coupled with a spectacular lack of judgement, and no redeeming social or moral value that gave stage to to this drama. In keeping with the pathological theme of fractured personalities, Anthony cannot decide wether to cast himself as the protagonist, or antagonist. 

 Wasn't it yesterday that President Obama finally got around to publicly panning Anthony's performance. You see that resulted in today's curtain call for Anthony. Mama Pelosi has been nagging him for the better part of 2 weeks...






 I don't see a spinoff _Mama Pelosi Show_ happening. Her acting skills are suspect and there's that whole lack of charisma and leadership thing.

 But Anthony has been true to his lack of character. He's just a poor victim of some unspecified, but "like totally" rehabable mental and character defect. He called down the lightning of the media after Memorial Day weekend with that amateurish, antagonistic bulging jaw delude-a-thon on the Capitol Steps. 

 This is where reality rears it's head. Anthony Weiner really is a Congressman. He used the full force of his office to lie and bully anyone who had the nerve to ask him about his public behavior from the US Capitol steps and up and down it's hallowed halls. He besmirched himself, our government, and our nation *LIVE* and at every possible opportunity for weeks.






 The Democrat leadership used poor Anthony for all he was worth as their battering ram on any number of slippery social issues, and they loved his belligerent style. Now that he has become an official Democrat "Distraction," his present usefullness seems to be at an end. They've all been half heartedly throwing him under the weed wacker for the past several days.

 While he's been hiding in his New York condo, has he been negotiating future "favors" and dispensations from his handlers?

 He's got $5 Million or so in his campaign treasure chest. Will his political "friends" have some gigs lined up for him after a "decent" interval?

 ***Breaking News*** Upping the Bizarre Quotient considerably, it is now being reported that long time Democrat Friend, Larry Flynt as made Anthony a juicy job offer.

 See what I mean. Is this a story or what. The chorus is a Who's Who of modern media and Democrat professional politicians. Now they wanna get back to the bread and circuses...

 Meanwhile, did he ever send in a formal letter of Resignation? Will Anthony Weiner pull the rug out from under everyone, Bronx cheering all the while, by not making a Formal Resignation. It would be so _Anthony_.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 17, 2011)

> Anthony Weiner is of course the head Tweeter and Creator of the Weiner Show. It was his singular lack of impulse control, coupled with a spectacular lack of judgement, and no redeeming social or moral value that gave stage to to this drama. In keeping with the pathological theme of fractured personalities, Anthony cannot decide wether to cast himself as the protagonist, or antagonist.


 
 Nice paragraph..


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you, Charles,

 Unfortunately, all too true. What'ya think poor Anthony's next move is gonna be, after he comes out of hiding?

 Will he repackage himself as a needy former celebrity Congressman and make guest appearances on the Dr. Drew show? He'd make a great contestant on a Washington version of Hollywood Squares. A tip of the hat to Steve/Sewell for that thought.

 Can'tcha see it now... He could have a square all to himself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If he got lucky, he could be square to square with Whoopi Goldberg, who could replay herself...


----------



## bostaurus (Jun 17, 2011)

> psuedo-news coverage of BS drama in the lives of celebrities,


 
 I am with you...I get very tired of having to wade through what the Kardasians are doing just to find out actual news.  We still have folks in war zones and I don't really care where this woman has her wedding registry. 
  I do wish our officials would put less effort in flirting and cleaning up messes caused by bad judgement and more in actually governing.


----------



## bostaurus (Jun 17, 2011)

> relevant news with bogus fluff garbage has ruined mass media


 

 â€œIt is the one great weakness of journalism as a picture of our modern existence, that it must be a picture made up entirely of exceptions. We announce on flaring posters that a man has fallen off a scaffolding. We do not announce on flaring posters that a man has not fallen off a scaffolding. Yet this latter fact is fundamentally more exciting, as indicating that that moving tower of terror and mystery, a man, is still abroad upon the earth. That the man has not fallen off a scaffolding is really more sensational; and it is also some thousand times more common. But journalism cannot reasonably be expected thus to insist upon the permanent miracles. Busy editors cannot be expected to put on their posters, "Mr. Wilkinson Still Safe," or "Mr. Jones, of Worthing, Not Dead Yet." They cannot announce the happiness of mankind at all. They cannot describe all the forks that are not stolen, or all the marriages that are not judiciously dissolved. Hence the complete picture they give of life is of necessity fallacious; they can only represent what is unusual. However democratic they may be, they are only concerned with the minority.â€ ~GKC: 'The Ball and the Cross.'
 I think he wrote this around 1910...things don't change much, just the speed at which we get information now.
 We see all this in the news but the truth is that the majority of our congressmen are not cheating on their wives or sexting young girls....it just seems that way.


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 17, 2011)

Anthony Weiner has *not* yet formally resigned.

 Already the job offers are floating in via Democrat "friends." Some of you may have thought that I was joking about Larry Flynt wanting to take poor Anthony under his wing for some tweeting lessons.






 "LOS ANGELES, Calif. (KTLA) -- Disgraced former U.S. Congressman Anthony Weiner has at least two job offers coming his way, including one from Beverly Hills-based porn publisher Larry Flynt.

 Flynt, founder of Hustler Magazine, made theoffer in a letter that was published in The Huffington Post on Thursday.

 Flynt said the offer "was not made in jest" and vowed to give Weiner a 20% raise above the salary he earned in the U.S. House of Representatives. He also offered to pay Weiner's moving expenses to Beverly Hills.

 "While this employment opportunity is being offered in large part due to your qualifications and clear passion for making a change," Flynt wrote, "I feel that your unfortunate resignation is a prime example of unfounded political pressure and the hypocrisy that has invaded democracy in Washington, D.C. I hope you will sincerely consider this offer, and I look forward to your response."

 According to The Hollywood Reporter, Weiner has also been offered a guest star spot on the tv show, "Entourage," in which Weiner would play himself..." From.

 Poor Anthony could be taking his perverse brinksmanship to a whole new stage. That is, if Mrs. Weiner and Hillary have no plans for Bobbittizing him.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jun 17, 2011)

Surface says: 

 "Oprahs off the air and Jerry Springer is in reruns...................................so how is one supposed to spend their time?" "I know, I'll take my neurotic/sexually repressed arse and play Fox News." "If I can force enough of this meaningless crap down everyones throat......................................................


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jun 17, 2011)

A few more "Pervert Rehab" posting or 3 more box tops from "Fruit Loops" and Surface is eligible for one of these badges.   

 Sorry I can't provide you with a life.............you'll have to get that on your on, and things aint looking to good for ya.


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 17, 2011)

> Surface says:
> 
> "Oprahs off the air and Jerry Springer is in reruns...................................so how is one supposed to spend their time?" "I know, I'll take my neurotic/sexually repressed arse and play Fox News." "If I can force enough of this meaningless crap down everyones throat......................................................


 
 Hey there, Pat,

 Nice of you to volunteer some free psychological evaluation. I notice you didn't offer poor Anthony any. Is that the way to share.

 Seems that this "meaningless crap" was enough to force poor Anthony to resign from the Congress that he dishonored. President Obama didn't seem to think it was too "meaningless." Come on, you're not following the talking points. Poor Anthony is not "meaningless crap," he's a "distraction." 

 In these litigious times it will be interesting to note whether any of poor Anthony's Twitter buddies will be filing any bizarre lawsuits in his direction. Don't forget that Ms. "Ginger Lee" has retained Gloria Allred.

 I'd like to go on record as saying that your voluntary reading of anything that I write, hardly constitutes forcing anything down anyone's throat. Poor Anthony's gonna need some unpaid interns and assorted stalking horses for the next phase of his "rehab." Are you onboard?


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 17, 2011)

> A few more "Pervert Rehab" posting or 3 more box tops from "Fruit Loops" and Surface is eligible for one of these badges.Â Â
> 
> Sorry I can't provide you with a life.............you'll have to get that on your on, and things aint looking to good for ya.


 
 Hey Pat,

 Sorry I missed this lame attempt to denigrate the messenger. You do see how well that tired Democrat technique worked for poor Anthony. See, I told you that Mr. Weiner's example was instructive.

 I was never a Hoover or Purvis fan.

 But I did get to use my decoder ring in trying to decipher your message.


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 19, 2011)

Yes, poor Anthony is still a punchline, and still hiding, he's apparently Hiding in the Hamptons. Way to pursue that "treatment" thing.

 Cartoonists, and comedians are humming this tune,  waiting for poor Anthony's next move.

 There's been some cast changes at the _Weiner Show,_ history consultants have pointed out that William Jefferson Clinton will be substituting for President Obama, as the father figure, as there is a clear bright line between them.






 Following in the "it seemed like a good idea at the time" tradition, what were these guys thinking?

 Heretofore,  I'd always thought Reggie Brown





 was some football guy.

 Hey Pat, are'ya still wearing yer Al Goldstein suit? Very classy that, and so Weineresque.


----------

